# Duckback P3 primer my review



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

To me it's like a Mad Dog knock off but much thinner. Same color same dry time same specs.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven't tried Mad Dog, but I like the P3 so far. 

Any data on how well it actually holds up?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I haven't tried Mad Dog, but I like the P3 so far.
> 
> Any data on how well it actually holds up?


Mad dog holds up extremely well for us if double coated and top coated in the spec time frame. Also it doesn't stop cedar bleed that well but 2 coats does help more than one. P3 spec says the same. Now Peelbond with cedar bleed additive works well.


----------

